# Be safe!



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I got word an old co-worker got burned on a 200 amp canon plug. 25% of his body burned. I always knew him as a cautious electrician. I don't have all the details but I wanted to use this as a reminder for all. Even those on the residential side. 

Wear your flash gear.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Condolences to your old co worker, and anyone else that suffers such a fate AllWires.

Like i tell the noobs, you're working on a bomb for a career.

~CS~


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's always sad to hear. 

When I was an apprentice I suffered third degree burns and had to have skin graph operations. 

Good advice Allwires. Safety first.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Some days, I think we're nuts to be working in this trade...

Hope your buddy is OK


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I've seen Cannon plugs -- but nothing like that ampacity.

You seem to be describing Arktite style, pin & sleeve devices.

http://www.galco.com/buy/Cannon/192922-1280?source=googleshopping

THIS is what I think of for Cannon plugs.

( Of which there are many variations. )

&&

My only come-back is Meltrec

http://www.meltric.com/

meltric.com/

These ought to displace countless pin & sleeve connectors.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Similar to this. Cables get handmade to feed portable secondary side transformers. Someone backfed a unit with a male side hack and he didn't check.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Or it could have been a load brake elbow. Not sure.

I'll update when I hear more. 

Stay safe Sparkies!


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

telsa said:


> I've seen Cannon plugs -- but nothing like that ampacity.
> 
> You seem to be describing Arktite style, pin & sleeve devices.
> 
> ...


They use canon plugs on metro link commuter trains....


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hi all wires, hope your friend will be ok. we to get complacent in what we do , which really gets us in trouble, sometimes with disastorus results. like you said we need to wear our ppe or not. or just refuse to work things unless it's dead!let's all to work safe & watch out for each other, cause i know every one on here has a family they want to go home to at night.it's a time bomb that we have to keep defused!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> That's always sad to hear.
> 
> When I was an apprentice I suffered third degree burns and had to have skin graph operations.
> 
> Good advice Allwires. Safety first.


I was lucky as I have done some stupid **** in my life.
I had a disagreement with a guy over at the DIY site when I warned people about engaging a motor starter manually.
He said it was required for troubleshooting. 
Foolish.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> Or it could have been a load break elbow. Not sure...


 Sure hope not. No reason in the world someone should be inside the flash boundary when pulling load-breaks.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Big John said:


> Sure hope not. No reason in the world someone should be inside the flash boundary when pulling load-breaks.


 I feel ya and respect you as an electrician legitimately. The problem is its military and stupid whiz like this happens too often. I guess he was only wearing his mask and gloves.

They give kids HV gloves and call them in the middle of the night to power the Officer quarters or something trival.


----------



## lukebarber (Aug 7, 2016)

It's terrible. There should be redundant safety precautions.

I haven't worked on that high amperage plugs. I mostly work with lower amperage plugs from TURCK in a small industrial setting. I guess I may be one of the lucky few.


----------

